# Windshield Washer Fluid Hoses fell Off



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

My 06 gto has 15k miles. It began to get hot here 2 weeks ago, and the temps are now starting to reach 90 degrees now. Since its starting to get hot, it seems like all hell is starting to break lose with this. First off, the cd player now wont play cd's when the car is hot inside. Then last night, I thought I've seen everything. I was driving and I started to get a smell come through the vents and my eyes started to burn. The windshield washer fluid wasnt working on the drivers side. So I pulled off and opened the hood, and the rubber hose that connects under the hood for the driver side was disconnected. I plugged it back in. Then today, the passenger hose fell off. Are these card not designed for hot weather? lol. The burnig in my eyes was the washer fluid buring off the motor.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

where the hail are you living? in hell:willy: :lol: j/k i live in alabama and it gets hot here to. but had none of your problems


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Same issue with washer hoses in the dead of winter. Dealer fixed it and it's all good now.


----------

